# N'afficher que les 100 derniers mails dans Mail



## sylvain59 (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un macbook air possédant 128 go de mémoire.
Je possède 2 comptes mail (hotmail et msn).
Je lis principalement mes mails sur mon iphone. J'aimerais néanmoins les recevoir dans l'application Mail. Le disque dur étant limité je souhaiterais n'afficher que les 100 derniers mail (sans effacer les mails sur l'interface internet d'hotmail).

Est ce possible?

Cordialement


----------



## sylvain59 (10 Octobre 2012)

Pourquoi mon message a été déplacé dans la rubrique internet alors qu'il concernait l'application Mail de Mac OS?


----------



## otgl (12 Octobre 2012)

sylvain59 a dit:


> Pourquoi mon message a été déplacé dans la rubrique internet alors qu'il concernait l'application Mail de Mac OS?



Parce qu'Internet comprend des "services variés comme le courrier électronique, la messagerie instantanée et le World Wide Web" (Source: Wikipedia).



sylvain59 a dit:


> Le disque dur étant limité je souhaiterais n'afficher que les 100 derniers mail (sans effacer les mails sur l'interface internet d'hotmail).



Essaie ceci:

Aller dans Mail > Préférences > Comptes.
Cliquer sur l'onglet Avancé.
À côté de "Conserver une copie des messages", choisir "Ne conserver aucune copie d'aucun message". (Tu peux aussi choisir "Les messages, sans les pièces jointes", car ce sont souvent les pièces jointes qui grugent l'espace disque, et non les messages eux-mêmes.)
(Si tu ne vois pas l'option "Conserver une copie des messages", c'est que tu utilises un compte POP: il faut passer à un compte IMAP, en suivant les instructions de ton fournisseur.)


----------

